# Jon boats



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Let’s see your Jon boats. I’m being gifted a 12 footer and would like to get some ideas for mods.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Flip Palot edition backcountry 16 from bass pro shop


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 98672
> Flip Palot edition backcountry 16 from bass pro shop
> View attachment 98674


i learned to pole and cut my teeth on snake bight on the same skiff. Yours is the only other one I’ve seen. Great memories on that thing. We called it “el chícharo” which is Spanish for split pea because it was faded green and leaked!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> i learned to pole and cut my teeth on snake bight on the same skiff. Yours is the only other one I’ve seen. Great memories on that thing. We called it “el chícharo” which is Spanish for split pea because it was faded green and leaked!


I've only ever seen one more and the guy put a side console on it screwed it up in my opinion. I still have it going to do a restoration in a year or so on it can't bring myself to sell it because of the rarity of it. It's a conversation starter at the ramp for sure.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Love this one ! Had it out in a Chop yesterday and it just ran on top of the waves , I am totally blown away


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Well it got vandalized at an event held by the manufacturer of a _*"different"*_ boat

The event is well attended by a bunch of Sophomoric Children ...
You people know who did this and should have better self control
than to pick on a harmless old man ...

I should have a photo up tonight .


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

14topper with lots of custom cuts. Coosa deck and support. Stupid light


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

no mudtails/surface drives yet? show us your salad shooter


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

1648 mv riveted jet sled


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Here is my jon boat. 15ft Alweld with 20hp Tohatsu 4S. Pretty simple set up.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

yobata said:


> no mudtails/surface drives yet? show us your salad shooter












Not the best pic but the one I have access to right now...
Putting up there was a mistake. Took me a lot of heaving and cursing to get it back in the wet stuff.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I suppose this is a Harmless prank ? IDK

How would you feel ?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

noeettica said:


> I suppose this is a Harmless prank ? IDK
> 
> How would you feel ?


Oh wow where did that happen?


----------



## patrick l camp (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 98676
> View attachment 98678
> View attachment 98680
> View attachment 98682
> ...


What material is used on your decking?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

patrick l camp said:


> What material is used on your decking?


1/8” 5052 aluminum with 6 coats of light grey TuffCoat.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

noeettica said:


> I suppose this is a Harmless prank ? IDK
> 
> How would you feel ?


Damn that's bull$#1t, I'd be pissed, what kind of meet up was this? I want to know so I don't go to one.


----------



## patrick l camp (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 1/8” 5052 aluminum with 6 coats of light grey TuffCoat.


Thanks!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

MRichardson I lightened your picture up a bit. Hope that was OK.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

noeettica said:


> I suppose this is a Harmless prank ? IDK
> 
> How would you feel ?


It’s the same type of idiots that undo the strap on your golf bag so your clubs fall of when you take off. And then your $350 driver gets a nice dent in it and the idiot thinks that’s even funnier. It’s also called vandalism.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

noeettica said:


> I suppose this is a Harmless prank ? IDK
> 
> How would you feel ?


Hmm the boat in the background tells me which event that probably was. You should know them guys wouldn't like a jon boater.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

there's a few folks around who do that sort of stuff... Speak up about which event it was so others can stay away.... 

Only a few times over many years have I ever run into or had dealings with someone in the fishing world that would shame a skunk.... One is too many...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Well the Jon is cheap & good 

the various pieces of chop strand crap are $20K+ and do not perform as well 

Hoping for a care package in the mail with all my missing paperwork ...


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

gheenoe kook mentality- "this boat has too much beam, lets pull it off the trailer"


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 98676
> View attachment 98678
> View attachment 98680
> View attachment 98682
> ...


How much weight did frames n deck add?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

1656 Alweld, tough as hell and has just enough deadrise to make it less miserable. 
I use it for Bass and Crappie, I added carpet, trolling motor, seats (mounts were already there), and some rails to mount rod holders for trolling.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> 1656 Alweld, tough as hell and has just enough deadrise to make it less miserable.
> I use it for Bass and Crappie, I added carpet, trolling motor, seats (mounts were already there), and some rails to mount rod holders for trolling.
> View attachment 99176
> View attachment 99178


Is that a 3 cylinder 30 horse on there? I'm jealous


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

yobata said:


> Is that a 3 cylinder 30 horse on there? I'm jealous


Yep same one I've had forever, still had plastic on the handle when I got it. It actually still has really low hours. Mostly used on the Apalachicola River and now in Talquin. The factory prop from 99 or 2000 finally spun a couple weeks ago and I had to buy another one lol, it still had most of the paint on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> How much weight did frames n deck add?


I have no idea, never weighed it. Poled it many many miles and she ran in 3” all day.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Making a couple updates to the sled, thought I'd bump this thread.

Picked up a bigger fish finder with side scan for a good deal, mounting it with a ram mount on stbd gunnel. Added some rod holders to stbd side and will be adding another set to the other side. Used pvc board for the mounting surface to prevent having to drill holes in the boat, epoxied another piece to the transom for the same reason when mounting the transducer. Found an 8 gal tank that I can barely fit under the back seat, so I can get rid of the big 12er from being in the way on the floor all the time.




























View attachment 117522


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 98676
> View attachment 98678
> View attachment 98680
> View attachment 98682
> ...


Smack wats ur boat weight?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Let’s see your Jon boats. I’m being gifted a 12 footer and would like to get some ideas for mods.


Did you end up getting the 12' boat?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

noeettica said:


> Well the Jon is cheap & good
> 
> the various pieces of chop strand crap are $20K+ and do not perform as well
> 
> Hoping for a care package in the mail with all my missing paperwork ...


As much as I like those boats, the Chopped Strand Crap comment is perfect. The 91' I owned looked to be a chopper gun boat. The glass thickness was all over the place.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Did you end up getting the 12' boat?


Unfortunately not yet. Haven’t had time to go get it. Hopefully soon


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Funny I did get my paperwork back in the mail .

and Yes the thickness is _*"All over the place"*_ It is thick where it should NOT be adding weight :-( And Thin as hell causing weakness where it should be thicker !




jasonrl23 said:


> As much as I like those boats, the Chopped Strand Crap comment is perfect. The 91' I owned looked to be a chopper gun boat. The glass thickness was all over the place.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

noeettica said:


> Funny I did get my paperwork back in the mail .
> 
> and Yes the thickness is _*"All over the place"*_ It is thick where it should NOT be adding weight :-( And Thin as hell causing weakness where it should be thicker !


Hey noeettica; current gheenoe owner myself and wanting to move up to a tunnel Jon; considering the 1542 but I currently have a 10 month old with another on the way. I may go up to the 16 ft with a 30 to 40hp tiller, my question is how much of your skeg is under the boat while you're underway and do you have any type of cavitation plate? I don't want to be able to run in ultra shallow water to tear up seagrass and act like a fool, but in my area they are some gnarly rocks and plenty of oyster bars so the less lower unit below the boat the better. Any more pics of your boat would be very appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

For years I used a hand towel draped over the gunnel on my tin boats to protect the finish on my rods from the aluminum.
Then the ideal of covering the gunnel with some rubber came to mind but I didn't like the thought of gluing or attaching it with a bunch of rivets. 

What I came up with was some black rubber industrial hose. Had a piece of pipe that the hose just fit through, cut a 1" long groove on end and stuck a razor knife blade in the groove sticking down into the pipe, tack welded it in place.

Pulled the hose through the pipe which slit it very nicely and turned the hose into a rubber molding that fit over the gunnel and didn't even need to be glued or screwed.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

noeettica said:


>


Back in my day in Fl I seldom fished 6" of water much less 4".
I guess you could run that in a tea cup?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Smack wats ur boat weight?


I never weighed it but I bet the hull was about 700-800 pounds.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never weighed it but I bet the hull was about 700-800 pounds.


U looking like a serious aluminum fabrication project wit dat framing in d photos!!!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

90hp tiller. You da man!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Vertigo said:


>



All that money and then a pvc pipe tiller. That thing needs Jred or anytides help.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Vertigo said:


>


Semi deck boat n storage forever!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Love da creative tiller wit a 90!!!!!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

There's not a thing a fancy carbon tiller extension would do better than PVC pipe. What it would do is cost about 15 times as much and be completely out of character for this boat....which is all about function and not much about good looks.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet boat, under the grab bar / console what is in the center walk way? Is it a live well?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> all about function


You've got that covered.
One Bad to the bone aluminum boat.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sweet boat, under the grab bar / console what is in the center walk way? Is it a live well?


Here are a few more shots. Under the center walkway there's a large fully plumbed release well, and a compartment for house batteries, jack plate pump and storage. The forward part of the walkway is open underneath and is just the right size for kitty litter bins or cast net buckets. I keep safety and first aid gear in one bucket, bottled water in another, pre-rigged lures in another, etc. A medium cooler will also fit under the first part of the deck, but I usually strap a rotomolded cooler at the bow to use as a platform for casting as well as to store cold beverages and lunch. Trolling motor batteries are also under the forward part of the walkway. Under the two hatches on the forward deck I keep life jackets and anchor tackle. There's also a 30 gallon fuel tank under there.

The boat is rigged the way it is after a lot of experience and experimentation with jon boats. I don't like stepping down then stepping back up to get to the bow (specially when fighting fish), and the full deck with walkway solves that problem plus giving a lot of easily accessible storage and a place for a third person to stand to fish (two crew is optimum if both are seriously fishing). The stand-up console gives the skipper better visibility than seated, and spray hits at ankle height, not in the face.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup that makes a lot of sense about the stepping up and down portion, it's part of the reason why I went away from Jon boats my dad doesn't get around and up and down as well as he used to. So I got a flats boat, but I dig your boat man.

How's it move with the 90 hp etec?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How's it move with the 90 hp etec?


It's no rocketship by any means. In optimum conditions with a light load I can get 35 mph. If it weren't a tunnel it might nudge 40. In less than optimum conditions with two anglers and a full tank plus gear I can get 32-33 mph reliably.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ya but for a jon boat that size that's pretty quick, it prob pops outa the hole fast as well.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Ya but for a jon boat that size that's pretty quick, it prob pops outa the hole fast as well.


It pretty much jumps vertically out of the hole. 72" wide helps.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine does a solid 28 mph with a FULL camping load / Firewood / Food and gear ;-)
Very dry ride Lots of Freeboard !!!

Grumpy Haters gonna Hate LoL !!!


----------



## Blacktipfab (Mar 9, 2020)

1648 sea ark build I just finished boat has a 30 tohatsu


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet man!


----------



## Blacktipfab (Mar 9, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sweet man!


Thanks it was a fun project.


----------

